# RIP Arni



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

It's with great regret that I have to announce that Arni the Dobermann was put to sleep this morning.

He was getting very old and weak, suffering a few ailments and is now at peace. I know that many of you met Lee and Arni through PF walks, discover dogs and many of you just got to know him through PF and I said I would let you know of his passing.

Lee is obviously devastated, Arni was a wonderful dog and Lee did an amazing job of training him.

I created this for Lee a few years ago and I'm just posting in memory of Arni.

Arnold (V4) - YouTube

RIP beautiful boy, I'm sure he'll settle into Rainbow Bridge and be friends with all the other dogs, cats, birds etc there, he was such a gentle giant. I will sure miss the drool and bouncy lad everytime I walk into the kitchen


----------



## Dianne58 (Feb 22, 2014)

So sorry to read about your boy  may he now be at peace sending big (((((hugs)))) for you at this sad time x x x


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry to read your news.

Run Free at the Bridge Arnie..


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So, so sorry to read this  I met him a few times at DD & he was a wonderful dog <3

Sleep well, big fella xxxx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Pass my sympathies onto HS  he must be devastated. 

Rip Arni


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

RIP Arni  .. x


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

so sorry, hugs


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss. Arni looked a real handsome and gentle companion. RIP Arni.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

RIP arni  he was a stunning boy, and true ambassador of the dobermann breed. i'm so sorry for yours and lee's loss.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So sorry, lovely video, he obviously had a wonderfully active life. Sleep well Arni.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

How terribly sad. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Such sad news, feel heartbroken for Lee, Arni was a fab dog. Here are just a few photos I took of him on group walks.








If anybody is in touch with Lee, please feel free to pass these photos on to him if he wants them.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Such sad news. Can someone pass on my condolences to Lee.


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

I have read your messages to Lee and he is very grateful. He has given me permission to post this letter he wrote to Arni, it did bring a tear to my eye, it's beautifully written and it's clear to see how much Arni meant to Lee. 

Arni, when you came to me my life was such a mess I didn't even bother getting out of bed most days. Lucky for us I was good at hiding things or your mum would never of let me have you. The day she saw one of the hawks jump out of the back of the car onto my fist was the day she decided you were going to be mine. You were the one from the litter that had the potential to be either very good or very bad, you were never going to be average and as she said " if you can train a bird that size a dog will be easy". So a week or so later you came home and to be honest you were a pain, I couldn't take my eyes off you for a minute without you getting into trouble but I did have to get out of bed now. The first time we went to ring craft Linda took one look at you and said " what's wrong with that dog" . You couldn't help having a low boredom threshold, you needed to work. We stopped the showing and concentrated on obedience and while out training one day in between exercises you came on point to a pheasant. You never had the style of a HPR but you knew your job and after being hit on the back of your head a few times by the hawks for getting in the way you learnt to flush and drop instead of chasing and the three of us became a team. 
We entered our first obedience competition when you were 10 months old. While we waited our turn people laughed because you were so naughty, I knew you were just bored and would make me proud of you once we were in the ring. We went home with first place that day, the first of many. We travelled the country together working our way up the classes and soon we were beating the dogs I had admired so much when we first started out. 
We did discover dogs every year and you would always find the kids and no matter how rough they were you never complained and always went back for more. You changed a lot of peoples preconception of Dobermanns.
We went everywhere together. I didn't care about having a nice car or anything else money can buy, with you by my side in your shiny black coat and you head held high I was the richest man in the world and I would often smile to myself and scratch your ear as people looked at you or I saw our reflection in a shop window
I made a lot of friends through you and you turned my life around. I probably wouldn't even be here if it wasn't for you
Sleep well, Remesca Reach For The Sky, Arni my best friend

And Leanne I will show lee the photos later when lee gets back from work. Xx


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, RIP big man xx


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

So sorry to hear that, he was a beautiful dog.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for you loss of Arni.
What a wonderful Tribute.


Run free Arni you Handsome Boy xx


----------

